# Kitten (s) - should you have two at once?



## Lacuna (13 July 2017)

We've taken on a 8 week old kitten - Rosie is getting on great after being with us a week. No problems as yet - knows where all her bowls and tray are, exploring the whole house with confidence and even Bob (our 9 year old cat) is tolerating her. They've been in a room together a couple of times under supervision, he just looks at her with disdain and has the occasional hiss.

Lot of people are telling me that you shouldn't have a kitten on its own. Its this a new recommendation? I'm sure I remember having  single kittens in the past (over 15 years now) with no problems. We can get a second one to keep her company but it wasn't in the original plan.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 July 2017)

The feeling now seems to be that they shouldnt be in isolation and two kittens will get along whereas its more difficult introducing an older cat to a kitten (though I've not had any bother with males) or another older cat to an existing cat. I would personally, my two go and hunt alone but they play/groom and cuddle up together.


----------



## Shady (13 July 2017)

I am one of those people who always gets 2!! you don't have to of course unless you feel that your existing cat is going to give it a really hard time. I like to get 2 as then they have each other and it's nice for them to be able to play and sleep together. It usually means that your house gets doubly trashed but iv'e never cared about that, 1 kitten will be quieter and could bond better to you, 2 can prefer each other and not your lap! . If Rosie seems happy and confident i wouldn't worry, especially if she is going to have freedom and not be an indoor cat, if she is not allowed out then  in that case i would probably get another the same age. xx


----------



## Goldenstar (13 July 2017)

My two are litter mates and they do not like each other at all they are four and fight all the time ,nasty fights sometimes .
They have loads of space thankfully it would be a nightmare in a small house .
I thought it would lovely having two in our case it's not


----------



## Shady (13 July 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			My two are litter mates and they do not like each other at all they are four and fight all the time ,nasty fights sometimes .
They have loads of space thankfully it would be a nightmare in a small house .
I thought it would lovely having two in our case it's not
		
Click to expand...

That's very interesting Goldenstar and quite unusual, did you get them neutered at the same time by chance??


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 July 2017)

If Rosie and Bob are rubbing along well, I'd leave it with just the two of them. A second kitten might be too much for Bob to cope with. 

I've never had two kittens together and the older cats generally take the new kitten under their 'wing' so to speak. So nobody is lonely, but there is enough space for them to be apart if they are that way inclined (which is a good thing as we have a very antisocial cat staying temporarily).


----------



## Mrs B (13 July 2017)

I would never subject a cat to 2 new kittens at once: I'd think it most unfair on the current incumbent!


----------



## Goldenstar (13 July 2017)

Shady said:



			That's very interesting Goldenstar and quite unusual, did you get them neutered at the same time by chance??
		
Click to expand...

Not sure they where neutered when I got them .they have always not got on .


----------



## Shady (13 July 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Not sure they where neutered when I got them .they have always not got on .
		
Click to expand...

Ah , ok, i asked as i have noticed an interesting thing over the years with cats who were very close as kittens then suddenly not, the one thing that ocurred with many of them was being neutered/sterilised at the same time and being put in the same cage/box afterwards. Worst was brother / sister combination , seems in their discomfort they hold the other responsible and the closeness breaks down.

 Hi Mrs B, hope your Bengals are well , i figure that 2 kittens will be so busy torturing each other, they will leave the oldie alone!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 July 2017)

Someone once said to me that getting kittens from the same litter wasn't the best idea.  Bit like siblings, they can squabble!!! That said we had 2 males brothers.  One was the runt and Mopsey always picked on Mogwi.  

If you already have a cat then I wouldn't get 2 at the same time, too much for other cat to deal with.  

P.S where are the pics?!?!


----------



## honetpot (13 July 2017)

I have ended up with four cats, I always get two kittens from the same litter, the older cats just ignore them and they play with each other.
  I now have, two half pairs, a rescue and my daughters cat, they have a chair arm each and bed. I think as long as they are not confined in a small space they adapt. The youngest of my group seems happier with company than she was living on her own when she was with my daughter, a slightly older cat is her best mate, and they sleep next to each other.


----------



## Spottyappy (14 July 2017)

I got 2 kittens together after loosing a previous cat.
My older cat was picked on incessantly by the male kitten, he made her life a misery and she never retaliated. However, it was wonderful watching the kittens play with each other. 
The female kitten was always shy and quite nervous. We sadly lost her brother to a dog attack. The older cat has been much happier, and the female has blossomed without the older brother being there to dominate her. 
So, with an existing cat, depending on their personality, I would now probably not get 2 kittens again.


----------

